# Roger Ebert



## aedrasteia (Apr 4, 2013)

just this:

" I know it is coming, and I do not fear it, because I believe there is nothing on the other side of death to fear. 
I hope to be spared as much pain as possible on the approach path. I was perfectly content before I was born, and I think of death as the same state. I am grateful for the gifts of intelligence, love, wonder and laughter.You cant say it wasnt interesting. My lifetimes memories are what I have brought home from the trip. I will require them for eternity no more than that little souvenir of the EiffelTower I brought home from Paris.
(big snip)

ORourkes had a photograph of BrendanBehan on the wall, and under it this quotation, which I memorized:
_
I respect kindness in human beings first of all, and kindness to animals. I dont respect the law; I have a total irreverence for anything connected with society except that which makes the roads safer, the beer stronger, the food cheaper and the old men and old women warmer in the winter and happier in the summer._

That does a pretty good job of summing it up. Kindness covers all of my political beliefs. No need to spell them out. I believe that if, at the end, according to our abilities, we have done something to make others a little happier, and something to make ourselves a little happier, that is about the best we can do.To make others less happy is a crime. To make ourselves unhappy is where all crime starts. We must try to contribute joy to the world. That is true no matter what our problems, our health, our circumstances. We must try.
 I didnt always know this and am happy I lived long enough to find it out."

He wrote this in September of 2011.  
Read it all here. Its worth every moment of your time

(http://www.salon.com/2011/09/15/roger_ebert/

with deep respect and gratitude


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2013)

I was very influenced by his film writing as far as my appreciation of movies. He went on to become a public intellectual in a much grander way. A big loss.

.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good article

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## harlan (Apr 4, 2013)

'I'll see you at the movies.'

You sure will, Roger. I'll be seated right next to you.

R.I.P.

http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2013/04/a_leave_of_presense.html


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2013)

"Am I an idiot for sobbing my eyes out for a film critic I've never met?

If so, so be it"


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 5, 2013)

Carol said:


> "Am I an idiot for sobbing my eyes out for a film critic I've never met?
> 
> If so, so be it"


No idiocy in mourning Roger Ebert.  He was a man who had unabashed love and enthusiasm for movies and never indulged himself with pretentious reviews.  I always enjoyed his positive outlook and appreciated his perspective.  He was intelligent and informed and I will miss him.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 5, 2013)

Two thumbs, way up. Well done, sir....


----------



## harlan (Apr 5, 2013)

I may not have agreed with many of his critiques, but he was smart and intelligent and unlike so many that come before the camera not full of himself. Never agree with his thoughts on 'Bladerunner' (but he came around after a few decades   ), and I really appreciated his thoughts on various subjects. His blog entries will be missed sorely by me, especially as in the past few years he came to talk about his great love, Chaz.

And oh...he had a wit. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...-back-roger-ebert-infamous-pan-223820185.html


----------



## seasoned (Apr 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

